# Drinks tray finished



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Not very long ago a member posted a SketchUp drawing of a drinks tray and asked for suggestions as to how to go about it. Believing that a picture is worth a thousand words, I actually made one in order to show how I went about it. Well, since then my wife decided that it required less maintenance than the silver one presently in use so I decided to pretty it up by rounding the corners as shown in these additional photographs. To make the project complete I've also posted a pdf showing showing all the stages involved.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Harry that looks great.

What materials and finish did you use? I would think condensation will be a major concern.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

That is a nice "medicine" tray, Harry.  Just one suggestion though. How about adding handles? Wouldn't that make it easier to pick up?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Harry. I know you have mentioned adding a small light to your router in other posts and now I see how simple it really is. I like it. Looks like I have a small project ahead.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

No space for an ice bucket?????.......LOL

Thanks Harry.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice job and photo description Harry.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey George, Harry don't need no stinkin' handles. One he sets it down, that's it.
James, Harry doesn't use ice. It dilutes his drink to much.
Other wise, very nice job and description of you tray Harry. Appreciate all the pics.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

....another great tutorial Harry......I "dips me lid".......(apologies to C.J.Dennis).......AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Big Steve said:


> Harry that looks great.
> 
> What materials and finish did you use? I would think condensation will be a major concern.


Steve, the material is plastic veneered MDF and the raw parts just have two coats of Shellac. Condensation will never be a problem, the decanter is far too heavy empty let alone full so there will be no spills and the house is fully air-conditioned, in the summer around two buckets of water are extracted each day. This shot shows how my medicine is now dispensed, the tray is purely for decoration!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> That is a nice "medicine" tray, Harry.  Just one suggestion though. How about adding handles? Wouldn't that make it easier to pick up?


It's been a while George, we must have a get-together on Skype soon. I did consider handles but it was of course originally made simply as a demonstration to show my method. The feet that I fitted allow fingertips to grip it, however, it won't surprise me if one day I suddenly decide to make handles for it, keep looking!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gaffboat said:


> Thanks Harry. I know you have mentioned adding a small light to your router in other posts and now I see how simple it really is. I like it. Looks like I have a small project ahead.


Also see this pdf showing how I made an illuminated base for the router that is permanently on skis.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> No space for an ice bucket?????.......LOL
> 
> Thanks Harry.


Dave has answered you question James! It really is sacrilege to add water to Scotch Whiskey!
My thanks to you all for you kind remarks.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Informative post. Thanks for the tutorial. Great output.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> That is a nice "medicine" tray, Harry.  Just one suggestion though. How about adding handles? Wouldn't that make it easier to pick up?


Well George, once again I've taken your advice.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, the only question I have is how are you going to get that here by Friday? :fie:


----------



## Nbulken (Aug 26, 2012)

neat project! your write-ups are so well documented, thanks!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> Harry, the only question I have is how are you going to get that here by Friday? :fie:


I'm so sorry Mike I've only just seen your post, perhaps for your next birthday!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nbulken said:


> neat project! your write-ups are so well documented, thanks!


It's feedback like yours that keeps me going Ned., thank you.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Well George, once again I've taken your advice.


Harry, the handles make the tray look very elegant. I think it is fine enough to even set the queens table. You done goooood.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Nice job now you need to go to the next step and add some wooden dowels to the bottom side and you will have a nice walker to make it a bit easy-er to get to the shop plus a shot on the way 
Plus maybe add a flash light like on your router to light the way back after dark..


==


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ! :nono: How can you do that with no warning? I almost sprayed my drink out my nose onto my keyboard and my eyes are still tearing from laughing so hard.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Alright, how about decanted Tequila, space for two shot glasses, a salt shaker, an integrated cutting board for lemons, and knife storage.

One more for the project list.

Thanks Harry

GCG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry Mike

I have not taken a shot at Harry for a long time and I just could not pass this one up..  the old 80 year old fart has taken woodworking to serious as of late.. 

===



Mike said:


> BJ! :nono: How can you do that with no warning? I almost sprayed my drink out my nose onto my keyboard and my eyes are still tearing from laughing so hard.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Guy's and gals of the forum, would you believe that Bj is actually one of my best friends?

Bob, only a real friend would make a post like that, you're one in a million.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

As always Harry very well done both project and description.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Nice job now you need to go to the next step and add some wooden dowels to the bottom side and you will have a nice walker to make it a bit easy-er to get to the shop plus a shot on the way
> Plus maybe add a flash light like on your router to light the way back after dark..
> ...


Thank God..... Humor returns to the Forum!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes Jim, I too have found the forum rather boring of late, perhaps I'll come up with something a little controversial to get things moving, climate and metric seem to have had their run.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Yes Jim, I too have found the forum rather boring of late, perhaps I'll come up with something a little controversial to get things moving, climate and metric seem to have had their run.


Whether it be something controversial or or something related to your craftmanship I look forward to it. I've tried to get Bob stirred up a time or two these last couple of months but he wouldn't bite.


----------

